# Milkbones OK for rats?



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok so are Milkbone dog bones ok for ratties to chew/eat? My friend lets her rats eat them as treats but I never really knew if they were OK or not.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It's made with meat meals, which for me would be a big no no.

I guess you can give it to them as a treat, but personally I wouldn't for a lot of reasons.

You can make something similar by taking Flour, Water, and adding different foods and spices. Most people like to add in grounded flax seed so it is nutritious. Maybe some Cinnamon and Ginger, maybe add in some Baby food (or chopped up/blended berries/fruits/or vegetables) put in the oven (You can use cookie cutters to make shapes) and you got a treat rats will love to chew on that isn't full of perservitives.

Some people on here were talking about the Blue Buffalo Vegetarian treats, Fish treats, and Duck treats , which are safe for rats to chew on.


----------



## selenaaahhh (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, thanks!


----------

